# 1930s Schwinn Motobike Fenders.



## Goldenindian (May 1, 2016)

Hey hey

Still looking for both. Hard to find. The front needs to have the hole for the delta ray. Please send pics. Let me know if you can help. Thanks

Glenn
$$$$$


----------



## Goldenindian (May 10, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (May 18, 2016)

Bump bump 
Let's know if you can help me out.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 13, 2016)

Bump 
Let me know if you can help.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 14, 2016)

Do you mean autocycle fenders? Mototbikes had a hole for the silver ray,and one behind the fork,right side for the wiring.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 15, 2016)

Motobike, with the sliver ray light. NOT bomb sorry. let me know if you can help


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm going to a swap,the following weekend,I'll keep an eye out.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 15, 2016)

Let me know thanks


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 15, 2016)

The double diamond 1935 rear and delta ray hole in front. Flat braced


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 20, 2016)

Ha ha. Rear fender is a 2 year only fender. Have had a few loose ones over the years. Always has that bifty crimped rear fender brace,sometines the clip for the wiring, and the extra hole to the lower left of the hole for the one year only reflector for the 35 cycleplane.  Been lucky enough to have had several 35's.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 14, 2017)

...................Gonna start asking around again. 1935 Double Diamond fender set. Cycleplane fenders. Even just the back(rear), which is the one that needs to fit. I have been searching for years now. I have bought entire bicycles only to find they didn't fit/work. There has been quite the learning curve to these early balloner Schwinn's. Please help if you can..................


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 21, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 2, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 20, 2017)

Bump


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 20, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> The double diamond 1935 rear and delta ray hole in front. Flat braced





Your 35 front needs to have In Line wiring holes also....another toughie to find as is the rear

You may want to consider a NON lighted (not drilled) front fender and with a template drill the 
holes you need for the light and the wiring...can't go wrong if you have the right measurements..


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 21, 2017)

I even found out the 1935 double diamond frame fenders(rear) are NOT the same in the boys and girls model. The geometry is not the same. They do not fit the boys frame. But yes I have the measurements if need apply. Let me know if you hear anything.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 21, 2017)

You might want to repost this with a different title. "Motobike" to me is a high pressure or b10 style bike with raingutter fenders.

You are looking for DD motoRbike fenders, aka Aerocycle fenders. Wish I could help you, but at least now I know what you are looking for once I read this thread.

If you have the flat fender braces already the front can come from more models than just a couple in 34/35. That rear fender is a tough one though, and why I always move along a DD project when I acquire one.  I'm not very patient...


----------

